# Is this a "sunshine" FH?



## acestro

Cool, fast grower, but I'm not sure what you call it.

It's definitely got texas and midas in it, dark patterns come and go. 
I'm not a big hybrid fan but this fish is developing quite nicely I think.


----------



## benJii

wow nice fish ace


----------



## acestro

Thanks, here's a pic from the other side.

This fish is a PIG


----------



## SmallTankBighopes

nice fish i have the same one but seems to be smaller..how big is this guy? how big of a tank you keep him in?


----------



## armac

Super red texas, very very nice, post it on here , sell it for big bucks


----------



## benJii

damn i cant get over that thing, its pretty cool. i like the black spots on it


----------



## armac

armac said:


> Super red texas, very very nice, post it on here , sell it for big bucks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]1114132[/snapback]​


Second look it looks like a really nice JK, nice fish no matter which one, i'll buy it


----------



## lemmywinks

Not really sure if that's a SRS or not, looks alot like a JK to me. I dont see many texas traits at all. either way, it looks nice









and i had no idea you kept hybrids


----------



## acestro

I have too many tanks, it was bound to happen!








What's a JK?

It has the 'spanglings' of a texas. Where else would those genes come from? Anyhow, it is a beast, about 5 or 6 inches I'd say. It is one of the more expensive fish that I've gotten, but I had a lot of credit from trading in other fish. Decided... "what the hey?" He's in a 30 now.


----------



## lemmywinks

JK is basicly a gold/red flowerhorn. Those pearls as they are called on flowerhorns, do resemble a texas. I just dont see any texas in the body structure at all. either way, it's nice, and that's all that matters


----------



## acestro

I agree. The body shape used to be more texas like but now that I look at these pics I see that the shape has changed to more of the classic 'trimac' shape. There is definitely midas or RD in there though, those crazy dark marks come and go and I cant even keep track!


----------



## acestro

By the way, he's already too big for the 30 gal. He'll be upgraded soon.


----------



## thePACK

ands down thats a super red texas cichlid..they been pouring into one of lfs i go to..










never owned one..but from what i hear is that they start bright red and dull out as they get older


----------



## lemmywinks

thePACK said:


> never owned one..but from what i hear is that they start bright red and dull out as they get older
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]1114456[/snapback]​


still looks like a JK to me









and srt dont get duller as they get older. as with just about all other flowerhorns, they get more colorful the older they get


----------



## thePACK

lemmywinks said:


> thePACK said:
> 
> 
> 
> never owned one..but from what i hear is that they start bright red and dull out as they get older
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]1114456[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> still looks like a JK to me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and srt dont get duller as they get older. as with just about all other flowerhorns, they get more colorful the older they get
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]1114470[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

oh really lemmy...:rasp:










its a red texas..


----------



## lemmywinks

Im not gonna argue over it. I still think this guy is a JK though


----------



## Puff

i was gonna say it looks like it has carpinte (sp?) or something in it, with the way the pearls look.


----------



## hyphen

can't say that i'm a fan of those black blotches. they look like ugly blemishes on an otherwise stunning body/coloration. either way, it's still pretty. i do lvoe the consistency of the colors on the body as they go onto the fins.


----------



## acestro

hyphen said:


> can't say that i'm a fan of those black blotches. they look like ugly blemishes on an otherwise stunning body/coloration. either way, it's still pretty. i do lvoe the consistency of the colors on the body as they go onto the fins.
> [snapback]1114634[/snapback]​


I agree, the funny thing is the blotches come and go. If you look at the body height, I'm beginning to agree with Lemmy, this thing is more torpedo than 'tall' like a Herichthys type. You can even compare it (forget color) to PACK's pics. Also, it never was red.


----------



## armac

acestro said:


> hyphen said:
> 
> 
> 
> can't say that i'm a fan of those black blotches. they look like ugly blemishes on an otherwise stunning body/coloration. either way, it's still pretty. i do lvoe the consistency of the colors on the body as they go onto the fins.
> [snapback]1114634[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> I agree, the funny thing is the blotches come and go. If you look at the body height, I'm beginning to agree with Lemmy, this thing is more torpedo than 'tall' like a Herichthys type. You can even compare it (forget color) to PACK's pics. Also, it never was red.
> [snapback]1114727[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

It's "fading" the colors will be brighter as he matures, you have a very nice fish. JK stands fo Jing Kang.


----------



## KRSwop1

There are different grades for the red texas. The brighter red they are, the higher the grade. Just like all other flowerhorns. There is the lfs low quality grade and then there are the AAA quality ones and everything else inbetween. Same with the red texas. They don't fade over time. They get more solid color as they mature, just like all cichlids. Oh, and that's a JK. A very nice JK, but sorry not a red texas.


----------



## acestro

KRSwop1 said:


> There are different grades for the red texas. The brighter red they are, the higher the grade. Just like all other flowerhorns. There is the lfs low quality grade and then there are the AAA quality ones and everything else inbetween. Same with the red texas. They don't fade over time. They get more solid color as they mature, just like all cichlids. Oh, and that's a JK. A very nice JK, but sorry not a red texas.
> [snapback]1114951[/snapback]​


I could give a poop if it was a red texas or not. What species go into a JK?


----------



## armac

acestro said:


> KRSwop1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are different grades for the red texas. The brighter red they are, the higher the grade. Just like all other flowerhorns. There is the lfs low quality grade and then there are the AAA quality ones and everything else inbetween. Same with the red texas. They don't fade over time. They get more solid color as they mature, just like all cichlids. Oh, and that's a JK. A very nice JK, but sorry not a red texas.
> [snapback]1114951[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> I could give a poop if it was a red texas or not. What species go into a JK?
> [snapback]1115372[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

I think that is a secret


----------



## KRSwop1

acestro, dude I wasn't talking ish about your fish. I happen to think it's one of the nicest JK's at that size that I've seen. I was trying to inform the others that were debating about the red texas fading with age. I wasn't putting down your fish.

As far as what's in JK, since it is an older generation flowerhorn, I'd say mostly red devil (either midas or lab or both), some trimac, and obviously some texas. I don't think it has any vieja blood it it though. I think that came in the later generations. JK's came out around the same time as the Lou Han fh's. Awsome fish. Love the spangles, and I'm not even a fh fan. I just been around a while. Good luck with him. He's got great potential.


----------



## psychofish

Its a pretty cool fish in its own way


----------



## lemmywinks

so the pack is proven wrong..... hahaha









and he looks quite a bit like my old JK


----------



## armac

Your fish was supposed to be a golden leopard


----------



## lemmywinks

armac said:


> Your fish was supposed to be a golden leopard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]1116559[/snapback]​


breeder names mean nothing to me









but yes, it's rashidi's strain, and I guess it was a GL. Still had tons of dominant JK traits though


----------



## Fresh2salt

AWESOME looking fish


----------



## armac

lemmywinks said:


> armac said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your fish was supposed to be a golden leopard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]1116559[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> breeder names mean nothing to me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but yes, it's rashidi's strain, and I guess it was a GL. Still had tons of dominant JK traits though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]1116564[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Talk to Rashidi now, JK is not a grouping anymore, according to him. It is now something else, try to be fluid


----------



## thePACK

lemmywinks said:


> so the pack is proven wrong..... hahaha :laugh:
> 
> and he looks quite a bit like my old JK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]1116516[/snapback]​


grrr..can't win them all..







..my bad l.W.

btw--i still think its a red..:rasp: lol

either way its a very nice fish...more pics pulease..


----------



## acestro

For better or worse he's getting more dark marks (in just a couple days! ). I'll get pics soon. Transformations are pretty cool to watch. Where's Poseidon X, I'm sure he recalls all my hybrid bashing back in the day....







He needs to enjoy this :laugh:


----------



## acestro

Okay, here's the dramatic change just 5 days later in this punk.


----------



## acestro

Notice changes....


----------



## King Oscar

damn that looks real nice


----------



## acestro

He's quite the character, but I'm not sure where he's going with the whole dark patches thing!


----------



## crazyklown89

The patches will fade as he grows. It's a JK.


----------



## acestro

crazyklown89 said:


> The patches will fade as he grows. It's a JK.
> [snapback]1125428[/snapback]​


Any full grown pics? Believe it or not those patches just faded today!!! How odd









Here's evidence that CK is right!


----------



## acestro

New question. What kind of FH is this guy?

I had flash pics but they took away the 'blue' color, so I had to go with a somewhat dim shot.


----------



## benJii

acestro said:


> New question. What kind of FH is this guy?
> 
> I had flash pics but they took away the 'blue' color, so I had to go with a somewhat dim shot.
> [snapback]1144889[/snapback]​


i dont know my hybrids that well, but i believe that would be just a "common" FH, i _think_ they call it a blue dragon, looks similiar to puffs


----------



## acestro

I've had commons (I think). This one has more irridescent 'dots'.


----------



## acestro

Here's a common I had a while back:


----------



## stonecoldsteveostin

acestro said:


> New question. What kind of FH is this guy?
> 
> I had flash pics but they took away the 'blue' color, so I had to go with a somewhat dim shot.
> [snapback]1144889[/snapback]​


technically jus a ZZ strain FH. blue dragon is a breeders name, so unless it came from him you cant really call it a BD


----------



## acestro

So confusing







Real species are confusing enough!


----------



## lemmywinks

That just a normal ZZ with alot of pearls. But technically, you could call it what ever you wanted since no one can prove you wrong









BTW ace, what's with all the hybrids as of lately? Save that tank space for some rare pure blooded cichlids


----------



## armac

Both are zz's


----------



## acestro

lemmywinks said:


> That just a normal ZZ with alot of pearls. But technically, you could call it what ever you wanted since no one can prove you wrong
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW ace, what's with all the hybrids as of lately? Save that tank space for some rare pure blooded cichlids
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]1145207[/snapback]​


I did......


----------



## acestro

A secondary answer is 'credit' because these FH grow quick and get me lots of credit for more fish and food at the LFS!

That 'pearly' FH probably will be sold pretty quick, then I'll just have Mr. "Orange Crush" left for hybrids.


----------

